# Is my basal body temperature normal for early pregnancy?



## hello_kitty

Hi guys, I just found out that I am pregnant a few days ago and I'm still charting my bbt every morning. I had a miscarriage 3 months ago so I am cautiously pregnant and want to keep charting until my first appointment. To be honest, I dont even know when I ovulated because my chart looks kinda wacky. Most of my bbt temperatures was 96.9 before I got pregnant with a few odd rises of 97.3 and 97.5, but usually my temperature would rise for one day and go back to 96.9. After finding out that I am pregnant my temperature has stayed above 97. The highest that it got to was 98, which was 2 days ago. Yesterday was 97.9 and today is 97.5. I'm kinda worried because my temp is usually in the 97 range and I heard that people who are pregnant should be above 98. Is this true? Thanks


----------



## auntylolo

Honestly, I don't know. But I do know that you will drive yourself crazy if you keep temping until your first appointment! I know it's scary being PAL but charting your temps will have no bearing on this new pregnancy and will not give you any insight into how things are going. Enjoy being pregnant and try not to worry so much:thumbup:


----------



## samj732

I only temped through my AF days, and stopped after that after some pushing from other members here. Said the same thing PP said, that it will drive me crazy. Honestly, because everyone's temp is so different there is no "normal" pregnancy temp. Also, even if you do MC there may not be a temp drop to "warn" you. Just relax and try to enjoy the newly-pregnant bliss!


----------



## carlyjade86

Stop temping. That is all :)


----------



## bexxc

it's not about the actual temp. it's more about your body sustaining whatever your usual post-o temps are.


----------



## Veronicaco

Don't temp after bfp it will only drive you crazy my temps fluctuated a lot after af had been 
Missed and I made myself very worried but I am still here so I shouldn't have worried :).


----------

